# Audible questions: immersion reading and monthly membership



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I have been an Audible monthly member for about a year now. I can't seem to keep up listening to one book per month.  What are their policies for stopping and starting a membership.

I just saw the Immersion reading capabilities for the Fire 2nd Generation.  I have the original Fire.  Will that have immersion reading available.  Immersion is reading and listening to the book at the same time.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

You don't have to have a monthly subscription to keep buying books. Just let let them know you want to stop it and then you can continue to buy books at your own pace.

You will pay more for individual books, as the prices are higher for non-members, but you'll probably end up spending less overall. Your Audible library will remain available to you with all your books in it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

joangolfing said:


> I just saw the Immersion reading capabilities for the Fire 2nd Generation. I have the original Fire. Will that have immersion reading available. Immersion is reading and listening to the book at the same time.


If you mean Whispersync for Voice, I think that will work on the original Fire. It works with the eInk Kindles so I don't think it is a Fire-specific feature.

L


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

When I went to go stop my membership last week they had an option to suspend it for 3 months. I went ahead and did that incase they had some stellar sale around Christmas I wanted to participate in! LOL!!

OTherwise, like everyone else said, your books will stay with you, and you can still buy. I used 10 credits last week (did you know you could return audible books? I had bought some for a friend that refused to listen to them, so I returned them and bought for my kids for CHristmas!!)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> When I went to go stop my membership last week they had an option to suspend it for 3 months. I went ahead and did that incase they had some stellar sale around Christmas I wanted to participate in! LOL!!
> 
> OTherwise, like everyone else said, your books will stay with you, and you can still buy. I used 10 credits last week (did you know you could return audible books? I had bought some for a friend that refused to listen to them, so I returned them and bought for my kids for CHristmas!!)


You have up to a year to return an Audible book, BTW.

L


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I switched my Audible account to the Listener Light Plan.  For the annual fee of $9.95 I can keep all my accumulated credits for 12 months and get the member only sales.

Immersion reading is listening to the book and reading it on the same device.  I found it was only available on the new FireHD.

I didn't know I could return audio books.  Is that for audio books I have already listened to?  That would be a nice option for me.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

joangolfing said:


> I switched my Audible account to the Listener Light Plan. For the annual fee of $9.95 I can keep all my accumulated credits for 12 months and get the member only sales.


That is probably what i will switch too.



> I didn't know I could return audio books. Is that for audio books I have already listened to? That would be a nice option for me.


Technically you could - the ones that have been downloaded and probably listened too have to go thru customer service to be returned. THe ones I hadn't downloaded returned with the push of a button.

That said, it isn't a "rental" service - it is really there in case you hate it or the quality was horrid. Your personal ethics will come into play here....


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> When I went to go stop my membership last week they had an option to suspend it for 3 months. I went ahead and did that incase they had some stellar sale around Christmas I wanted to participate in! LOL!!
> 
> OTherwise, like everyone else said, your books will stay with you, and you can still buy. I used 10 credits last week (did you know you could return audible books? I had bought some for a friend that refused to listen to them, so I returned them and bought for my kids for CHristmas!!)


I did this a while back also. I had accumulated quite a few unused credits and they automatically sent me an email asking me if I wanted to suspend my purchasing of new credits so that I had time to catch up. During that time they didn't charge me for the monthly credits but I was still able to use my credits of course and participate in the sales, etc. Great option if you just need some time to catch up, or want a little more time to decide what to do with your account.

Yeah, I think the returns are only meant for if you don't like a book or have problems with it, etc.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification on audible returns.  I understand that returns are meant only for books that might have problems.

I am interested in the immersion reading process, but probably won't be buying the newest Fire that it can be used on.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

joangolfing said:


> I am interested in the immersion reading process, but probably won't be buying the newest Fire that it can be used on.


Keep in mind that Whispersync for Voice works great between your Kindle and Audible listening device. I've been syncing between my Paperwhite and iPhone for a few months now and it works great. Of course, you have to own the Kindle book and the Audible book, but there have been deals and discounts.

L


----------

